# As I get older and creakier



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting one of these no info for humour ? value :roll:


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Jings I am sure the one the doc used on me had a camera stuck on the end of a garden hose!! :lol:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

When I had mine a couple of months ago I was just glad that I was having a "down below" immediately after the person before me had an "up top" - rather than the other way round :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It isn't a body scope :roll: :roll: 

It's for seeing into awkward places, like low shelves or up on high shelves, down the back of engines etc.


OOOOh they don't like it um em.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

If you drilled a few precisely placed holes on your van, say 1 per panel you could see who was lurking around without them knowing ,and be able to take appropriate action could also be awesome for spying around corners to avoid all your fans :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OH Daffy Daffy Daffy!!! We're way ahead of you over here on the mainland, we have this invention called windows, company called Seitz made mine, you can even open them and look around or let fresh air in


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It isn't a body scope :roll: :roll:
> 
> It's for seeing into awkward places, like low shelves or up on high shelves, down the back of engines etc.
> 
> OOOOh they don't like it um em.


Kev

I cannot understand why the word 'endoscope' is in there in addition to 'boroscope', which are invaluale for aircraft engineers inspecting turbines, without having to strip down the engine - but could not be used in same way for internal combustion unfortunately.

Does anyone know the answer to the description?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't a body scope :roll: :roll:
> ...


[hr:895c79fff5]

You have my full attent ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You have my full attent ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz[/quote]

Kev

Sorry my scopic mind 'bored' you. I shall now use my 'end'oscope to see if I can bring this topic to a withdrawal, without inserting anything in the turbine regions, nor extracting fluids :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> You have my full attent ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz


Kev

Sorry my scopic mind 'bored' you. I shall now use my 'end'oscope to see if I can bring this topic to a withdrawal, without inserting anything in the turbine regions, nor extracting fluids :lol:

Geoff[/quote]

Phwoar, all exited now, I like it when you get earthy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > You have my full attent ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz
> ...


Phwoar, all exited now, I like it when you get earthy  [/quote]

Here's looking at yours Babe  :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these no info for humour ? value :roll:


I have a usb version that I plug into my laptop whenever I need to use it. Uses are - ceiling void checks, cavity wall check, down behind fixed furniture, and drainage pipe checks. Then I use the software VLC Media Player to view.

This is the one I bought:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dia-5-5mm...12343437&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined

Colin


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Camera*

Now I bought the cheaper USB version like Colin and I have used it...............................err.....................err..........................once............. when it arrived just to make sure it worked.

But I enjoy having it.................. just like the digital laser temperature reader which I have used 27 times ???

My signature says something about the best things in Life etc etc

sometimes I think we teach what we most need to learn ????


----------

